# Im Handel, als PDF und in Apps: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" jetzt vorbestellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Im Handel, als PDF und in Apps: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" jetzt vorbestellen*

					Wollen Sie sich einen neuen PC zusammenstellen, stehen Sie meist vor der Qual der Wahl. Aus tausenden Komponenten müssen die richtigen ausgesucht werden, sodass man ein System hat, das schnell genug ist, man aber gleichzeitig nicht das zuviel Geld ausgibt. Im Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" geben wir ab dem 29.6. konkrete Empfehlungen und helfen beim Zusammenbau.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Im Handel, als PDF und in Apps: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" jetzt vorbestellen*


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Im Handel, als PDF und in Apps: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" jetzt vorbestellen*

hat noch wer beim schnell drüberlesene gedacht ein gamerpc für 4,99?^^ 
ich sehe ich muss beim drüberlesen besser aufpassen^^


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Im Handel, als PDF und in Apps: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" jetzt vorbestellen*

Nein ... ich konnte die 4,99 € mal direkt mit dem Sonderheft in Verbindung bringen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Im Handel, als PDF und in Apps: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" jetzt vorbestellen*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Nein ... ich konnte die 4,99 € mal direkt mit dem Sonderheft in Verbindung bringen.



Immerhin einer


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Im Handel, als PDF und in Apps: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" jetzt vorbestellen*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> hat noch wer beim schnell drüberlesene gedacht ein gamerpc für 4,99?^^
> ich sehe ich muss beim drüberlesen besser aufpassen^^



Für rund das Hundertfache bekommst du einen spieletauglichen PC – das ist übrigens eines der Themen des (regulären) August-Hefts. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Jes (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Im Handel, als PDF und in Apps: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" jetzt vorbestellen*

Hmm, weiß jemand welches die erste Ausgabe beim Kauf des Mini-Abos mit Sonderheft-Prämie ist? - das sieht aktuell sehr verlockend aus, allerdings hätte ich schon gerne die aktuelle PCGH wegen des 480 Tests.


----------



## spockilein (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Im Handel, als PDF und in Apps: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" jetzt vorbestellen*

Habe Sie gerade im Laden durchgeblättert und war Überrascht. Warum wurde nicht in irgendeiner Form (Vergleich oder Kurzvorstellungen) auf Spiele PC in Form von Laptops eingegangen?
Das wird zwar hier wieder Einige nerven, aber auch diese gehören dazu und werden von PCGH leider beinahe Links Liegen gelassen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Im Handel, als PDF und in Apps: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" jetzt vorbestellen*



spockilein schrieb:


> Habe Sie gerade im Laden durchgeblättert und war Überrascht. Warum wurde nicht in irgendeiner Form (Vergleich oder Kurzvorstellungen) auf Spiele PC in Form von Laptops eingegangen?
> Das wird zwar hier wieder Einige nerven, aber auch diese gehören dazu und werden von PCGH leider beinahe Links Liegen gelassen.



Dann erzähl mal bitte, wann du das letzte mal die Grafikkarte oder den Prozessor in deinem Laptop ausgetauscht hast, oder ihn von Grund auf neu gebaut hast.
Wenn du mal die Beschreibung des Sonderhefts hier gelesen hättest, währe dir aufgefallen, dass es sich hier um die Komponentenwahl und den Selberbau eines Gaming-PCs dreht.

Was mich intressieren würde: Wie sieht es mit dem Video aus, wenn man die Digitalausgabe kauft?


----------



## spockilein (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Im Handel, als PDF und in Apps: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" jetzt vorbestellen*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Dann erzähl mal bitte, wann du das letzte mal die Grafikkarte oder den Prozessor in deinem Laptop ausgetauscht hast, oder ihn von Grund auf neu gebaut hast.
> Wenn du mal die Beschreibung des Sonderhefts hier gelesen hättest, währe dir aufgefallen, dass es sich hier um die Komponentenwahl und den Selberbau eines Gaming-PCs dreht.
> 
> Was mich intressieren würde: Wie sieht es mit dem Video aus, wenn man die Digitalausgabe kauft?



Es ist zum beispiel kein Problem mehr, sich einen Laptop individuell Zusammenstellen zu lassen. Je nach Geldbeutel und Wünschen. Der Unterschied ist halt nur, das ich Zusammen Bauen lasse. So in der Art: Wenn Ihr Euch einen Zusammenbauen lasst, Achtet auf folgendes...
Auch auf die Alternative hätte vielleicht Hingewiessen werden können.


----------



## hanfi104 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Im Handel, als PDF und in Apps: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" jetzt vorbestellen*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Für rund das Hundertfache bekommst du einen spieletauglichen PC – das ist übrigens eines der Themen des (regulären) August-Hefts.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Davon bekommt man gerade einmal eine 1070


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Im Handel, als PDF und in Apps: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" jetzt vorbestellen*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Dann erzähl mal bitte, wann du das letzte mal die Grafikkarte oder den Prozessor in deinem Laptop ausgetauscht hast, oder ihn von Grund auf neu gebaut hast.
> Wenn du mal die Beschreibung des Sonderhefts hier gelesen hättest, währe dir aufgefallen, dass es sich hier um die Komponentenwahl und den Selberbau eines Gaming-PCs dreht.
> 
> Was mich intressieren würde: Wie sieht es mit dem Video aus, wenn man die Digitalausgabe kauft?



Das Video ist in den App-Versionen bzw. dem Webbrowser dabei.


----------



## stefan-blake (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Im Handel, als PDF und in Apps: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" jetzt vorbestellen*

Wird hier die 1060 auch schon berücksichtigt bzw eventuelle Custom Karten?


----------



## troschan (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Im Handel, als PDF und in Apps: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der optimale Gaming-PC" jetzt vorbestellen*

Da das Heft Ende Juni erschienen ist, ist die 1060 nicht in dem Sonderheft abgedeckt.


----------

